# Sunday Times PCOS Q&A



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No idea if anyone saw this in the Sunday Times Magazine section What's The Alternative. Member of Public wrote in:-

Q) _My 15 year old daughter is desperate to lose weight. She is about 2st overweight and its affecting her confidence badly. It seems terribly unfair to me as her diet is healthy and she voids junk food. _ (Said name and address suppplied)

Susan Clark's answer is as follows:
_You gave no indication whether this is a long term problem or if the weights piled on once your daughter reached puberty, in which case she may be suffering from a common hormonal condition valled PCOS. Ask your Dr to arrange an ultrasound scan; this will confirm or rule out the possibility.

In the meantime, I am going to suggest to safe herbal remedies that promote slow but steady weight loss and will help rebalance your daughters hormones if it turns out that she does have PCOS.

Hoodia is a herbal remedy made from Hoodia gordonii, the African cactus plant, which is reported to work as a natural appetite suppressent. It is traditionally used by the tribespeople of the Kalahari desert to stave off hunger pangs during hunting expeditions.

When scientists in the UK patented the single plant molecule they discovered was responsible for this, there was talk of a new wonder slimming pill. I recommend the Bioharmony Hoodia tincture from Revital (www.revital.com) this costs £19.99 for 100ml. Take 10-15 drops in juice twice daily.

If you daughter does have a hormonal problem, the shill will also need to take saw palmetto. This herb helps counter the overproduction of testosterone caused by cysts on the ovaries, which can caused by cysts on the ovaries. Lambet saw palmetto costs £14.95 for 90 capsules also from Revital. Take two daily._

Anyone heard of these two herbal remedies


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes i have, i used saw plametto once upon a time.. Although you cant take these whilst ttc or pg.
I find it amazing that someone from said paper would recommend a young girl of that age to begin taking these. Surely they should investigate other things such as thyroid problems, diabeties etc before decideing to instruct her with medication without a gps diagnosis. If i had a daughter that age i may think it was just puppy fat to begin with,hormones need a while to level out whilst in adolescence. 
Herbs of any kind should be taken with medical guidance after consultation with a medical professional. The problem being is that sometimes if you take things they can affect other balances and cause more problems.
Ie i have heard of people beginnig angus castus etc and it stopping their periods rater than helping their cycles become regular.

If you'd like info and advice on herbal options with regards to pcos Collette harrisses fertility and pcos book details some herbal remedies that you can take depending on your cycle. I would recommend to buy this book and research it thouroughly

Ju x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sicknote will have to get that book.

I was dumbstruck when I first read it as she went to PCOS straight away!  Is PCOS the new 'in thing' to diagnose?  I was always told IBS before any investigation, etc, etc  .

As far as Angus C - from the various messages on here I have read  I  def wouldn't take it - I know some people have found its worked for them but the few that haven't - I didn't like what they had to say that much I have gone right off that idea!


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a friend who works in papers and she says that apparently alot of these letters and agony aunt things are written by the papers to try and highlight an article they're doing in the future or to get people to focus on something theyre advertising.
I think that paper have just done a big GI thing with articles etc, i bet in a few weeks they put the two together and all of a sudden recommend the gi diet for pcos suffereres.
Definately get the book, i use it all the time, its individual to what you suffer from and ties in with tx so it'll tell you whether you can take the herbs it recommends at certain times in your cycle etc.
I got mine from amazon it came in a few days and you can get some cheap ones secondhand/nearly new.
I would let you have mine if i didnt use it but as i said i refeer to it quite a lot. She has also done pcos and diet book which outlines a diet to follow if you;re wanting to loose weight, i have it but havent read it yet, am saving it for my hols at the end of the month
Ju x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Media - don't you just love em  

I'll def get Collette harrisses book, plus I am wanting to get some PCOS diet type books, will have to wait though as money's tight - wedding and DP birthday all in next few months so will get them after - will have a big order from amazon!  Also wanting to get a decent vitamins book too - will have to do some research into that one though as I want a purely medical type things and that's what I am looking for vitamin wise.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Collette harisses books do go into vits as well..

I bought mine secondhand from amazon really cheap..only a couple of quid each, might be worth having a look in your local library they may have a copy.


----------

